# Couple of new ones



## sharpeblades (Jun 21, 2016)

Here is a nesmuk style skinner in stag and a bigger skinner in black palm.Thank you for looking


----------



## Horns (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice as usual Mr. Tabor.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 21, 2016)

Horns ;thank you sir


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 22, 2016)

Very nice.  Do you make the sheaths too?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 22, 2016)

lovely black palm...gotta love the nesmuk style


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you;Yes I do the sheaths also


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 22, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> lovely black palm...gotta love the nesmuk style



Agreed on both


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 22, 2016)

Couple more dandy knives RT!  The black palm is awesome!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 23, 2016)

Really nice work!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jun 23, 2016)

Beautiful work Mr. Tabor as always... I really love that nesmuk style blade!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 25, 2016)

GeorgiaBoy thank you


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jun 29, 2016)

like them both


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Incredible work on both knives!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 30, 2016)

Joe-Dennis-thank you


----------



## Bowbenderman (Jul 2, 2016)

*Great Work!!!*

Really great work Mr. Raleigh


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 16, 2016)

Bowbender :Thank You Sir


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 17, 2016)

Somebody is going to be happy when they get one of those


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 17, 2016)

I sure hope they are


----------

